# LFTS 10/02/19



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Come on guys get up and get out here. I'm lonely.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck OGB!!!

Still waiting on Saturday lol


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Forecast and radar shows storms right at day break for a few hours will sit it out this am

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Come on guys get up and get out here. I'm lonely.


No morning hunts for me until the weekends...
Or when I take time to head to camp..
Good luck out there, I'll be following along from work. 
Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

No worries I can handle this.


----------



## flint (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck to all besafe out there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm with you OGB. Just got settled in the tree. I am in southern Lenawee Co. Already have movement. Good luck to all our today.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Good luck all. Would be a decent morning down here in the SELP, but duty calls. Wouldn’t mind seeing some BBDs from you guys


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Steady drizzle here maybe this PM .


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

Raining in Ogemaw county


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> No worries I can handle this.


Knew you would OGB, expired tags or I'd be out as well... Was thinking just tell em "it's opening week of deer hunting officer"... Maybe it'd work ! Good luck to you and everyone out. Should be on their feet after the rains


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not going out today, good luck guys.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Friday morning is my ticket. The air is still to thick for me here in the slp Good luck to everyone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck OGB and all others that are out there today. Would rather be in the blind but heading to the office.


----------



## D.Allred (Aug 12, 2019)

Out hunting in berrien county!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 does just went into the corn and the rain is starting.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck guys. Tomorrow afternoon is my opener. Save me a couple.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Raining hard here again, or should I say still in Birch Run. Good morning to be in the office wrapping up quarterly paperwork. Tomorrow is opening day for me.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Live From The Oil Patch. I won't be able to hunt any mornings until the weekends. I don't much like morning hunts until almost Halloween. I could get out tonight, if the rain stays away I might. Going to concentrate on public for the opening couple weeks because I can't get up to camp or to any of the leases.


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

Poured rain most of the night here south of Beaverton and still raining. Hopefully moves out so I can get in the tree.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> This morning's elaborate set up. Deer was rubbing behind the cluster of small pines to the right. Giving it another 1/2 hour.
> <----<<<
> View attachment 438081


You hunting from a saddle these days? I don't see a treestand on that tree...


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Good hunting all.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Rain this morning so I slept in till almost 8. Ahh Got a chance to work on personal ministry stuff. 

NE wind this afternoon is PERFECT for a food plot stand! Temps are dropping! It feels like fall!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

LabtechLewis said:


> You hunting from a saddle these days? I don't see a treestand on that tree...


Looks like a ground spot with the seat.
Assuming that you saw it too?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


> Looks like a ground spot with the seat.
> Assuming that you saw it too?


Yeah...sometimes I get a bit goofy. Need some tree time!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

D.Allred said:


> Out hunting in berrien county!


Good luck and welcome to the site!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

FullQuiver said:


> Crisp and clear..
> View attachment 438101
> 
> 
> Missed a slam dunk shot on a nice 4x4 no excuses..


Where are you at FQ?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Wind is perfect tonight for my favorite stand but the forecast might have to dry up a little if I’m going to attempt a hunt.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> Something wrong Iam not Evan in the mood to hunt yet.Hope that changes.And Iam getting some pictures of nice bucks in daylight by my blind


I havent really been in the mood to hunt yet either, mostly because of the weather. Been watching the Hunting Public on youtube and ready to hunt now!


----------



## rdlm (Feb 10, 2018)

Going down...


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck today guys I'm going to try and get out tomorrow too hot again today, forecast Hi 91.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Rain finally let up a little in Ottawa county. At 12:30 had 2 small bucks moving along the edge of a food plot behind the house.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Jet08 said:


> Where are you at FQ?


Central Wyoming..


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> Yeah...sometimes I get a bit goofy. Need some tree time!
> 
> View attachment 438141


Mickey Mouse divorced Minni Mouse because she was F'in Goofy


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Hunting topics please.........


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Brian Berg said:


> Hunting topics please.........


WOW


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Brian Berg said:


> Hunting topics please.........


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

In the stand wish me luck


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Tried make it out to a new piece of state land all this friggen rain we've got. Got ol betsie Stuck never have stuck this car, by time tow driver came it was too late go out. He said the cords are showing and you shouldn't drive, had him tow to a tire shop, I'm getting all terrain tires so this don't happen again


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Dedgoose I have to say your deer hunting post are always entertaining :lol: , always get a good chuckle


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Old lund said:


> Dedgoose I have to say your deer hunting post are always entertaining :lol: , always get a good chuckle


Thank you, I always figure if I can make someone chuckle in stand I'm happy

If you knew what my fiancee puts up with, you'd go why you still with him. I'll wake up at 3 laughing about something so stupid, shell look at me go why are you laughing, I'll tell her she'll go your an idiot


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried make it out to a new piece of state land all this friggen rain we've got. Got ol betsie Stuck never have stuck this car, by time tow driver came it was too late go out. He said the cords are showing and you shouldn't drive, had him tow to a tire shop, I'm getting all terrain tires so this don't happen again
> 
> View attachment 438169


Tire chains can help climb over downed trees better too. Keep momentum/speed up , nudge the log and then gun it hard on contact.

Speaking of chains , your spare (I see you have triple AAA insurance so you may not carry one) can be chained on the roof for better access in muddy or deep snow conditions.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> she'll go your an idiot


That's when you set up in victory formation! Job well done.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Waif said:


> Tire chains can help climb over downed trees better too. Keep momentum/speed up , nudge the log and then gun it hard on contact.
> 
> Speaking of chains , your spare (I see you have triple AAA insurance so you may not carry one) can be chained on the roof for better access in muddy or deep snow conditions.


Just don't if chains be quiet enough. Normally creep vehicle 50 yards from stand


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just don't if chains be quiet enough. Normally creep vehicle 50 yards from stand


Test them out. They're quieter than spinning tires and grinding gears and cussing while Sal pushes....


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just don't if chains be quiet enough. Normally creep vehicle 50 yards from stand


I bought an older Suburban. It drives quiet like a car, but goes through more junk than my pickups ever did.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> This morning's elaborate set up. Deer was rubbing behind the cluster of small pines to the right. Giving it another 1/2 hour.
> <----<<<
> View attachment 438081


Better back off those runways a bit ! You're going to get ran over... Good luck everyone


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Joe Archer said:


> This morning's elaborate set up. Deer was rubbing behind the cluster of small pines to the right. Giving it another 1/2 hour.
> <----<<<
> View attachment 438081


Blending in well. I can’t even see you.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried make it out to a new piece of state land all this friggen rain we've got. Got ol betsie Stuck never have stuck this car, by time tow driver came it was too late go out. He said the cords are showing and you shouldn't drive, had him tow to a tire shop, I'm getting all terrain tires so this don't happen again
> 
> View attachment 438169


That old buggy will turn into a Mud Bogger but you might want to lift her up a little too.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thank you, I always figure if I can make someone chuckle in stand I'm happy
> 
> If you knew what my fiancee puts up with, you'd go why you still with him. I'll wake up at 3 laughing about something so stupid, shell look at me go why are you laughing, I'll tell her she'll go your an idiot


Must be with a lions fan


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> That old buggy will turn into a Mud Bogger but you might want to lift her up a little too.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck everyone back in the box blind in genesee county after having lunch got the .22 in case i see my coyote again. Its windy and light rain.









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sprytle said:


>


How u get the deer in the trunk?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sprytle said:


>


There ya go!!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Just climbed in the stand. Leaves are turning and I can see through sections of the woods I couldn't just a couple weeks ago. Cover is JUST starting to thin out. Perfect wind for this stand!


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried make it out to a new piece of state land all this friggen rain we've got. Got ol betsie Stuck never have stuck this car, by time tow driver came it was too late go out. He said the cords are showing and you shouldn't drive, had him tow to a tire shop, I'm getting all terrain tires so this don't happen again
> 
> View attachment 438169


How many more payments til she is all yours?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I plan to head back out soon but this rain seems to be never ending!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I THOUGHT I'd be OK not hunting until sunday but it's starting to get to me...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Deer are moving early.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It feels so good to get back out, but I forgot one thing.
I'm in a pop-up overlooking a hillside so steep that I'm having a hard time looking over the bottom of the window edge.
Got to bring a big foam pad to put on the seat of my fold up chair.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Back out in a pop up on the far East side of property. Seen 2 small bucks and couple does on the way in. Rain started again in Ottawa county. Debating on if I should head back home and start building a ark so I can hunt this weekend.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Brian Berg said:


> Lol. Praying for healing in Jesus' name, amen.





Brian Berg said:


> Hunting topics please.........


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

FullQuiver said:


> Central Wyoming..


Good luck! I’m headed that direction soon too.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Dropped my phone, made all kinds of noise coming in. Generally needed to get out for a trial run. After reading a couple posts here I had the itch! Much cooler and dry GT Co.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Wouldn't two bucks, both 8's or and 8 and a 9 be split up by now? Or at least sparring?
If they weren't chasing each other then I spooked the heck out of them.
They had to of crossed my driveway after passing a house with 5 kids and a nutty dog to come from the direction that they did, and come down the same path that I took to get here....smh


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

It is! Health for hunting!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sitting in the popup where its dry. The temps feel a lot better.


----------



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty windy here. No rain yet hopefully it holds off until dark. First sit of year and nothing so far.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I had 2 in my yard under an apple tree here and they split up a couple weeks ago. The neighbors kid may have got on of them as he got a deer across the road


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> Wouldn't two bucks, both 8's or and 8 and a 9 be split up by now? Or at least sparring?
> If they weren't chasing each other then I spooked the heck out of them.
> They had to of crossed my driveway after passing a house with 5 kids and a nutty dog to come from the direction that they did, and come down the same path that I took to get here....smh


Remnants of bachelor groups have been watched together repeatedly well into November.
They have established a pecking order before hard antler season (preventing big blowout knockdown drag out conflicts among themselves) and do spar sometimes.
They're still crazy bucks though.....
And a good buck sneaks in behind you regardless of your plans.:lol:


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Waif said:


> Remnants of bachelor groups have been watched together repeatedly well into November.
> They have established a pecking order before hard antler season (preventing big blowout knockdown drag out conflicts among themselves) and do spar sometimes.
> They're still crazy bucks though.....
> And a good buck sneaks in behind you regardless of your plans.:lol:


They bamboozled me, they come from the direction of the closet farmer fields.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Waif said:


> Remnants of bachelor groups have been watched together repeatedly well into November.
> They have established a pecking order before hard antler season (preventing big blowout knockdown drag out conflicts among themselves) and do spar sometimes.
> They're still crazy bucks though.....
> And a good buck sneaks in behind you regardless of your plans.:lol:


They sure do. Happened to us on the youth hunt. Don't mind saying wihen that large buck is standing 20 feet from you it kind of gives you buck fever. My grandson was shaking all over when he ran. I said it is a good thing he did not have to poop or we would have got hit. Still do not know how it got there


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> They bamboozled me, they come from the direction of the closet farmer fields.


Congrats!
You're out hunting.
(Now , about this closet farmer.... You ain't huntin by my lil plot are ya?)


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Waif said:


> Congrats!
> You're out hunting.
> (Now , about this closet farmer.... You ain't huntin by my lil plot are ya?)



LOL, you are so right my friend.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Nolan3387 said:


> Pretty windy here. No rain yet hopefully it holds off until dark. First sit of year and nothing so far.
> View attachment 438263


sure is a nice spot you set up there


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Small 8 pt at 25 yards


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Does and fawns out in full force tonight. Seen 15 so far. Sure would like to see something with some head gear though.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Waif said:


> Now don't be getting hasty in diagnosis...It could be T.B..


Or the dreaded EEE


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

3 more sparkies at 75 yds out .Slipped out early while they were still there .Rain is moving in soon... didn't want to get stuck up in the blind .


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I also picked a terrible time to get sick. Pneumonia just before deer season. Keep the reports coming might be a few weeks before I get out.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I was live from the stalk tonight for about an hour. Did a little spot and stalk action to hang a camera on an active rub I found last night. Figured with the slight rain it’d be a good time to get in and out with minimal sent contamination. Didn’t see anything, but felt good to have an arrow nocked again.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well that a heck of a 1st sit.
Those bucks didn't come down the exact trail that I did, but about 5 feet over.
They did cross my driveway and passed 25 feet behind my pole barn.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Swampdog467 said:


> I havent really been in the mood to hunt yet either, mostly because of the weather. Been watching the Hunting Public on youtube and ready to hunt now!


They said on the last one from Missouri that Michigan was next!! Can't wait!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Prime time..


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

GATORGETTER said:


> I also picked a terrible time to get sick. Pneumonia just before deer season. Keep the reports coming might be a few weeks before I get out.


Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

As previously posted, it’s nice to see the difference views from the stands. Some great scenery


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

FullQuiver said:


> Prime time..
> View attachment 438299



Do you have your Remi model 700 in this spot?! Great pic


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Wound up seeing ziltch.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> Do you have your Remi model 700 in this spot?! Great pic


Savage 110 270 Win 130 Hornady Sst.. Very accurate if I do my part..


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Ended up seeing a little buck and a whole pile of does and fawns. A lot better than I thought I’d do in the rain.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Ended up being a great first sit in Washtenaw. Saw about 10 turkey, 10 doe, and one nice 6pt that will look great in a year or two. Wind still looks to be good tomorrow, have the clothes hanging to dry out and back out in the morning!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I THOUGHT I'd be OK not hunting until sunday but it's starting to get to me...


DO IT! Scratch that itch....


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jimbos said:


> Wouldn't two bucks, both 8's or and 8 and a 9 be split up by now? Or at least sparring?
> If they weren't chasing each other then I spooked the heck out of them.
> They had to of crossed my driveway after passing a house with 5 kids and a nutty dog to come from the direction that they did, and come down the same path that I took to get here....smh


The buck I shot yesterday was hanging with another 8 point. I have them on trailcam Monday morning heading into heading with a 3rd. buck in tow. They were sparing a bit minutes before I shot him.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

LFNY today. Day trip to the Big Apple today for work. But...Truck is packed. Working 3/4 day tomorrow and then up to The Ritz! Chili is made. Venison chubs thawed. Lots of cheese and crackers to reduce outhouse trips...Beer is in cooler... Yes... I am a little excited!!!

I spent my day in a meeting daydreaming about the weekend and trying to decide which stand for Friday morning. N wind. Three choices. A food plot... a transition area... and a water hole. Decisions decisions....If i hunted yesterday in the heat i would of gone water hole. But after two days of rain... maybe it is the FP? 

Thanks for posts here guys. I couldn't wait to open the forum tonight and read what happened. Seems like a slow 2 days. Based on two days from LFTS... i see 3 bucks maybe 4 reported? 

Also - you guys think those umbrellas are not startling to the deer? I have never used one. But I am interested? Last year i felt like i got rained on for most of my bow sits. Nothing ruins a hunt like that dripping noise on our head. (wait...maybe that is a noise in my head?)...


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Two LFTS's and no PB&J pics


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

ckosal said:


> LFNY today. Day trip to the Big Apple today for work. But...Truck is packed. Working 3/4 day tomorrow and then up to The Ritz! Chili is made. Venison chubs thawed. Lots of cheese and crackers to reduce outhouse trips...Beer is in cooler... Yes... I am a little excited!!!
> 
> I spent my day in a meeting daydreaming about the weekend and trying to decide which stand for Friday morning. N wind. Three choices. A food plot... a transition area... and a water hole. Decisions decisions....If i hunted yesterday in the heat i would of gone water hole. But after two days of rain... maybe it is the FP?
> 
> ...


Years ago....That goofy umbrella kept me out in some nasty firearms weather.
Deer did not seem to pay any attention to it. Including some close.
At a distance , it might be more noticeable. (Height perception?) Again , my experience was positive.

I did need to make a better way of mounting it. On large trees it was a pain with stock hardware/design . And the plastic puck/ "hub" /disc whatever you'd call it and the method of securing umbrella shaft seemed flimsy on my model.
A bigger woodscrew welded to a decently fabbed T-handle with a large nut welded on the end with a set screw (smaller T-handle helping in cold weather) through it to hold umbrella shaft fixed it. Quite solidly...
Further mods were contemplated during quite hunt times , but left well enough alone.
A small block strapped to the tree to run screw into was one consideration.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> DO IT! Scratch that itch....


Work gets in the way but I made plans two months ago for this weekend. I rationalized that one weekend early season wouldn’t be a big deal... I was wrong!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Work gets in the way but I made plans two months ago for this weekend. I rationalized that one weekend early season wouldn’t be a big deal... I was wrong!


Good luck.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> It feels so good to get back out, but I forgot one thing.
> I'm in a pop-up overlooking a hillside so steep that I'm having a hard time looking over the bottom of the window edge.
> Got to bring a big foam pad to put on the seat of my fold up chair.


Are you at the top of Nubs or Highlands?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Esquire said:


> Are you at the top of Nubs or Highlands?


You would think that was the case, but folding chairs just sit too low to get a good downhill view until about 25 yards out.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

LuckyBucks said:


> Two LFTS's and no PB&J pics


I don't recall any green apple Gatorade either? Quite surprising, considering the temps yesterday...


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Lots of big bucks on the move in Kalamazoo! Passed up a stud 2.5 will be a nice one next year! Big boys are in the clover right now.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Calling it a bust today ...steady drizzle this morning and high winds out of the west this afternoon a no go for my stand .


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Lots of big bucks on the move in Kalamazoo! Passed up a stud 2.5 will be a nice one next year! Big boys are in the clover right now.


Any daytime action?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Groundsize said:


> Lots of big bucks on the move in Kalamazoo! Passed up a stud 2.5 will be a nice one next year! Big boys are in the clover right now.


You still in a treestand at 11:39pm. I bet they are on the move, lol.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

RMH said:


> Any daytime action?


Lots! Huge bucks


----------

